# Plowing on Sept 30, 2008



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, I couldn't stand it anymore,... it started snowing again, and we may be close to 6" now,... so I put the Speedwing on the flat bed truck,... after all, how often does a person get a chance to plow in September? (Even in Alaska?)


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hahah i knew you couldnt resist


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

A winter-weather advisory has been issued for all roads in this part of Alaska now thru tonight, with up to a foot of snow in higher elevations, so I just may get some calls today or tomorrow already!! So, I decided to clean out my own driveway & test & see how the plows works,.. everything is just like it was when I quit last April... I started with a straight push right down the middle all the way out,...wesport


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Radio said about half the school buses were running very late today,.. if they didn't chain up, some couldn't even go,... many people weren't ready for this yet,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm digging up a little more gravel than what I usually do,.. but then the ground isn't froze as hard as it will be a little later,....


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

Lucky!!!!!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Amazing how fast the seasons can change here,... yesterday was sunny & cold, but still like fall,.. today is like winter came instantly,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry if these seem repetitive,... I don't normally stop & take this many photos,.. but hey, it's still September!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

wow ... have fun .. hopefully well get some of that by november lol
enjoy it..good luck.. and stay safe,
Kyle


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Last group,... the snow is still packy this early,... we'll see if this keeps up,... that was fun,... I'm psyched now !!:bluebounc:salute:


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

YOU LUCKY SON OF .............


















Goat Herder


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

very nice keep them comming!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

you lucky dog. Finally someone knocked GV off the top with a plowable snow before october! lol very nice, but it better hold off here for at least 8 more weeks. the leaves are just starting to change very slightly, and i just installed a new lawn, so pleeeaasee give me 8 more weeks of "decent" weather! Then ill take all the snow mother nature can throw at me!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont kno what to say, im so happy i just saw those photos! I guess we all can say gv who? and what oct blizzard?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;594179 said:


> you lucky dog. Finally someone knocked GV off the top with a plowable snow before october! lol D


Sorry he doesn't count. Only valid in the continuance 48 states!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;594206 said:


> Sorry he doesn't count. Only valid in the continuance 48 states!


Last time i check big earl wanted to bid on all those states! Start from east-west!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

can you box up a lil thing of snow and send it my way


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

lucky devil just making everyone in the lower 48 drool a little bit


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i hope thats an indication of what my and tims winter going be like . payup thanks for the pictures very good like always . i gotta ask are you running the boss this year ?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

mike psd;594248 said:


> i hope thats an indication of what my and tims winter going be like . payup thanks for the pictures very good like always . i gotta ask are you running the boss this year ?


Oh yeah,.. just didn't think I needed a V-plow yet,... ,... although if it keeps snowing like it's dumping right now all day & all night, I might! I just wanted to run that Speedwing as much as I could last winter while it was on the dealer's nickel. We should have some great early winter scenes around here if it does stop & clear off, before it all melts again, so I'll snap a few if it happens,... prsport


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Alaska Boss;594136 said:


> Ok, I couldn't stand it anymore,... it started snowing again, and we may be close to 6" now,... so I put the Speedwing on the flat bed truck,... after all, how often does a person get a chance to plow in September? (Even in Alaska?)


Congrats on the early snow, still a little to early for me lol. What kind of plowing do you do that no one is breathing down your neck? I need to get some of those kind of accounts!

Cheers


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Alaska Boss;594291 said:


> Oh yeah,.. just didn't think I needed a V-plow yet,... ,... although if it keeps snowing like it's dumping right now all day & all night, I might! I just wanted to run that Speedwing as much as I could last winter while it was on the dealer's nickel. We should have some great early winter scenes around here if it does stop & clear off, before it all melts again, so I'll snap a few if it happens,... prsport


very well i was very impressed your side by side comparison last year . only ask why i ask is because i thought in other post your thinking of swapping engines? or something maybe i'm wrong


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

WoW I havent been on this site in quite a while and to see those pics in sept it really got me back into it. you seem to be pushing just fine for a dually with no weight on the back.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

mike psd;594302 said:


> very well i was very impressed your side by side comparison last year . only ask why i ask is because i thought in other post your thinking of swapping engines? or something maybe i'm wrong


Yeah, that was in the Chevy section,... I just found a truck exactly like my other one, with a lot fewer miles, and with no broken frame, only it has a 454 in it. Even tho my frame repair has held up just fine, I've been keeping my eyes open for another truck, since 1-ton reg-cab SRW pickups are very rare to find around here,... since no truck will last forever,.. then I'll have a complete spare truck worth of parts to keep me rolling for a long time,.. for less than the cost of getting a tranny fixed,... but I'd get rid of this Blizzard before I'd get rid of my Boss V, even tho I really like this Speedwing too,...:salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

TEX;594311 said:


> WoW I havent been on this site in quite a while and to see those pics in sept it really got me back into it. you seem to be pushing just fine for a dually with no weight on the back.


Yeah, it does pretty good,.. there's was only about 5-6" or so,... but several times after I stopped to take a picture, I had to back up several feet to get going again...


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i am so jelous!!!! i wanna plow so bad!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome photos, thanks for sharing:bluebounc 

Wish it would snow here tomorrow!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn- I wish it'd snow here in September- even just a dusting would get me excited!:redbounce


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice!! Got the itch in me now. Send some of that gold down here now!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

$$ka-ching!$$


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Great pictures, thanks! As for me, I'm glad it's you and not here yet, it'll come soon enough for my taste!


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great Pictures! There Calling for flurries here tommorow


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

great pics thanks can't wait for our turn!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I just flew out to California last night to work this event:






It was in the upper 80s when I landed at 730 last night and it's pushing 90 at 11am...


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet pics.

do you usally leave the bed empty or does i need to be weighted


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i think i need to move to alaska, i would love to get an early snow like that and love it even more if it stayed. get to go out and plow then go out and fire the sleds up and go for a nice rip.  any body want to fund my move to alaska ?  lol


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

As much as i would love to plow, i'm definitely not ready to give up the money to be made in the fall! And last weekend i discovered the plow isn't working right so i gotta figure out what's up with that in the midst of everything else going on!

Still, super jealous of the snow! 

-mike-


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

mkwl;594455 said:


> Damn- I wish it'd snow here in September- even just a dusting would get me excited!:redbounce


it doesnt snow in january


----------



## ACS (Jul 15, 2008)

Man am I jealous of you haha .... I cant wait your getting me pumped .keep the photos coming


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Words can't describe. You got snow about 2 months before we usually do. Keep the pics coming all season long!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Windshields were frosted over this morning here.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

looks nice. i dont want the snow here yet. give me another month and a half. still have concrete work that has to be done.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

haha thats awesome, when i read the title i thought, this guys either in north alaska or hes full of BS! xysport


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

you know its getting close when you see people driving around with plows on heading to the dealer for a "tune up/ flush "


----------

